# Schrift aus Mauer "brechen"



## schleckerbeck (4. Januar 2006)

Hi,

 hat jemand ne Idee, wie man aus einer Steinmauer einen Schriftzug "herausbrechen" kann? Hab als Mauer selbst so eine alte fotografiert, mir fehlt jedoch total der Ansatz wie man sowas realisieren könnte. Soll eher bissal dreckig aussehen.

 Danke!


----------



## holzoepfael (4. Januar 2006)

Sicher nicht einfach zu realisieren, denn um das gut aussehen zu lassen, wäre es von Vorteil, wenn der Schriftzug in 3D vorliegen würde. Mit der Mauer würde ich so vorgehen, dass ich die vor einen geeigneten Hintergrund legen würde, die beiden Bilder von den Farben her angleichen, und dann die Mauer mit einer Ebenemaske "zerstören"..... Soviel Mal zu meinem Ansatz, werde mich da vielleicht nach dem Essen gleich dahinter setzten... klingt interessant...

/e: Habe heute leider keine Zeit mehr. Werde mich später daran setzen.....


----------



## AKrebs70 (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
 Könntes das Bild deiner Mauer ja mal mit Posten.


----------



## schleckerbeck (7. Januar 2006)

Ok, hier der Link:
mauer.jpg

 Wennst ne größere Version brauchst, die is hier:
mauer2.jpg


----------



## AKrebs70 (7. Januar 2006)

Habe mich daran mal versucht und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du so etwas in der art meinst.

 Axel


----------



## schleckerbeck (9. Januar 2006)

Hey, sieht ja schon mal ned schlecht aus. Wie hast das umgesetzt?
 Will ungefähr das gleiche machen, nur halt mit einer Schriftart.

 Gib mir mal nen Tipp!


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. Januar 2006)

Das hatte ich jetzt nur mal so auf die schnelle gemacht. Das war eigentlich sehr einfach.
 Habe einfach eine Auswahl von dem Text gemacht, auf die Ebene der Mauer gewechselt und per copy and paste eine neue Ebene eingefügt in dem nun die Schrift mit der Strucktur der Mauer ist. Die vorherige Schrifteben gelöscht und die neue Schriftebene nun mit dem Ebenen-Stil Abgeflachte kannten und Realieff bearbeitet. Die Richtung musst du da aber nach unten stellen.
 Wenn man sich allerdings ein wenig mehr Zeit nimmt bekommt man mit ein bischen mehr Handarbeit aber auch wesentlich schönere Ergebnisse hin.

 Gruß
 Axel


----------



## susi22 (9. Januar 2006)

^Schriftebene erstellen
^Fülloptionen
-Kanten&Relief ~probiers aus
-Musterüberlagerung
-(Textur)

So in etwa- stimmts Axel?

Hatte mich da auch dran gemacht aber ich war (ich gestehe) zu faul es hier hochzuladen. Wenn man noch ne "kaputte, gebrochene" Schriftart hat kommt dieser Effekt noch besser.


----------



## schleckerbeck (9. Januar 2006)

Ah ja. Habs zwar jetzt mit den Einstellungen noch ned so hinbekommen (evtl. schnell ein Screenshot?  aber würde mir schon eher die Arbeit machen das von Hand zu gestalten. Bin leider bissal einfallslos, mit der Umsetzung dafür. Hast noch nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## susi22 (9. Januar 2006)

Nö tut mir leid- also mir fällt da jetzt nix weiter ein. Musst halt mal ein wenig mit den Werten dort rumspielen. Eventuell auch die Schriftebene mehrfach kopieren, damit du Mehreres zur Auswahl hast und vergleichen kannst, welches dir am besten gefällt.


----------

